# MROP and max TPU's



## ausman (Aug 13, 2011)

I know there are a few MROP owners around.

I've been using MROP reservations only for trading in RCI mostly. I've tried Vri*ety but it didn't get me an exchange until a month or two out (admittedly difficult ones). I'm used to reserving a year or so in advance, and at a month or two out have had other reservations in place. I'll pay to extend that deposit and try some other things.

However, I'd like to know what MROP resorts obtain the most TPU's in RCI. 

From when RCI initially went to TPUs I did some research and thought that the CA resorts summer were best ( difficult to get) , followed by OBBC in NC and possibly Peppertree by the Sea in NC.

I'd like to have a list of resorts and weeks prepared for when the next scheduling period for me rolls around.

The MF's have been increasing and I need to maximise the benefits from this ownership or give it up.


----------



## ausman (Nov 19, 2011)

Bump.

Anyone?


----------



## ampaholic (Nov 20, 2011)

Island park village in August gets 32 TPU - that's the most I've come across during my limited research for a deposit for my MROP. There is a "deposit calculator" available on the RCI Weeks search page.


----------

